# I just purchased a horde of over 200 bicycles HELP



## carpetman (Jul 5, 2009)

I ran across a old guy with 3 double car garages full of old bicycles. 
I bought them. The majority are girls bikes, lots of parts.
about 10 ore prewar mens schwinns and 20 are post war schwinns
I also have daytons, roadmasters, firestones, hiwathas,and western flyers.
any way I live near Moline illinois anyone local want to help me go through and take the good parts from girls bikes and build nice boys bikes.
I want to do it right.
Or will I be better off just parting everything out, might take years.
My cell is 309 235 5420
I do have boxes of nos parts, lots of hubs, nuts bolts some S7 rims and truckloads of tires. if you are local and want to help I will trade for stuff.
I really need help figuring out what is worth selling complete and polishing up and what should be parted out 
I have a few on ebay now look at item 	260440998481 then click view sellers other itemsIam not out to make a fortune just end up paying for the lot and keeping a few nice bikes


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 5, 2009)

well if you start posting pictures on here we could definitely point you in the right direction. you will probobly sell a lot of stuff over this forum. be prepared to ship.


----------



## JRE (Jul 6, 2009)

yes I'd deffinitly be interested in any Hiawatha or Shelby bikes or parts you have.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 6, 2009)

if I lived back in quincy IL I would have been over your house already lol stupid airforce got me living all the way in IDAHO!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 6, 2009)

swap meets are always good too The st louis meet is in jan I think and the chicago land meet is few times a year. OH and there is always the pana show in pana IL its like around june 21st every year. OR if you want to drive to ohio  or michigan you can go to the memory lane swap and ann arbor


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 6, 2009)

Interested in prewar Schwinn boys and girls. Any pics please e-mail here.

Thanks


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 6, 2009)

Portand Indiana scooter show starts July 14th....lots of bicycle folks there too. dont know how far away you are from there, but if you loaded up a bunch you could probably sell them all at the meet.


----------



## carpetman (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are some photos
Wondering what to do with prewar truss frame?
Should I sell as frame and fork as is or should I take the blue ladies bike and transfer parts to it?
is Dayton worth anything ? should I just part it out?
how about the simmons banner? wood wheels.
The  1948 phantom? leave as is or build it up from ladies bike?
any info is helpful Thanks
here is a item # for bike I have listed on ebay 260440998481 cut and paste on ebay search then click on view sellers other items
Thanks


----------



## Beep (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm in DIRE need of a Fork cap/cover for a late 40's Monark Super Deluxe, if you have one of those in there, I would be all over it.  :crosses fingers that somebody has one:


----------



## carpetman (Jul 7, 2009)

yes I do have one call me @ 309 235 5420


----------



## how (Jul 7, 2009)

*I need a Monark deluxe chaingaurd , headlight*

and the horn mechanism and if there is a rear fender. howie


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 8, 2009)

*sent you a pm*

post more pics


----------



## mastronaut (Jul 8, 2009)

*I'm looking for a guard for my Flightliner*

I'm looking for a guard for my Flightliner. I would like one that has the lettering on it like this:






I'm not as concerned about the paint as the lettering. Thanks!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 10, 2009)

*nice find!!!*

The red prewar pic looks like a schwinn b-10 or b-9 put more pics on here and in the buy sell posts we need first crack at them!!!


----------



## ram.1950 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Me Too!*

Let me be the first to show interest in Roadmasters - mens only, I've already got plenty of girls models. Actually any CWC product with the shockmaster springer but I'm leaning towards prewar. A mens Luxury Liner would be nice also. I saw your listings on Ebay - I was interested in the Western Flyer repop but so were other people. Good news - I am within traveling distance - no shipping hassle with this guy - I'll mapquest my way right to your door - just hold out your hand and accept the cash! Let me be the first to rid you of some of those dirty old things. Call anytime - Robert  @ 317 881-8019


----------



## minnphatts (Jul 11, 2009)

*US Royal Balloon Tires*

I'm looking for some US Royal Super Rider Balloon Tires if you have any.

Thanks!


----------



## npence (Jul 12, 2009)

*Npence*

I'm looking for some early 50's huffy chain guard for a dial a ride. and some parts for a 40's girls Hawthorne like the rear rack, goose neck, front new departure front hub. if you have any bikes with these things please let me know thanks


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 13, 2009)

Any late 40's to mid 50's Monark Super Deluxes of Firestone Super Cruisers?


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 7, 2018)

what western flyer or Cwc parts do you have

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2018)

Harley Mclemore said:


> what western flyer or Cwc parts do you have
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Nine year old thread and the seller is now on a different planet. He did leave a phone number though.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 8, 2018)

yeah i realized that after i posted lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 8, 2018)

ugh


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 8, 2018)

it popped up in my feed about western flyers and didnt see how old the thread was.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 9, 2018)

Can you get us the serial numbers of all the bikes?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 9, 2018)

LOL!

@Harley Mclemore 

Raisin' a ruckuss again I see...


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 9, 2018)

Ha Ha Ha

I almost asked about a bike when this popped up yesterday, until I read the rest of the post.


----------

